# مساعدة في مشروع تخرج



## أكرم كيلاني (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الإخوة الأعضاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخوكم طالب بالفرقة الرابعة قسم هندسة تعدين وفلزات 

ومحتاج منكم مجموعة من اللأفكار عن مشاريع تخرج 

بحيث تكون جديدة 

أرجو أن أجد عندكم رد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


----------



## alqdss (20 مارس 2013)

الرجاء المساعدة في مشروع تخرج عن مصعد لمشفى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رياض الزواهرة (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مرحبا اخواني المهندسين .... انا رياض الزواهرة من الاردن وادرس هندسة تعدين واحتاج الى افكار متقدمة لمشاريع تخرج عن البوتاس الاردني 
وشكرا


----------

